# Potential Source for Properties



## Belguy (May 24, 2010)

Anyone interested in finding potential real estate in their areas might be interested in this site:

http://www.domdot.net/about


----------



## GeniusBoy27 (Jun 11, 2010)

Huh? It looks like Russian and Manhattan properties only ...


----------



## Belguy (May 24, 2010)

In case some don't know, this is the website of an on-line real estate company which is run by Anna Chapman, the Russian spy who was just deported back to Russia from the U.S. along with nine of her fellow spies.

Never buy real estate from a Russian spy!!!


----------



## chaudi (Sep 10, 2009)

You should see the all the mafia in Goa and Thailand, Pattaya. There are direct flights there now.


----------

